

Ask HN: Review our startup, PollerBare - nmaio

Hey everyone. Our site, http://pollerbare.com has been live for about 10 months. It's a site for indie musicians to post their music in a downplayed battle of the bands theme.<p>We have kind of put this project on the back burner because we don't see how we can monetize it right now.<p>For a while, we thought we should pivot to pictures (become a hot or not/dating site, ehhh) or videos (via youtube). We even finished sketching up the UI/UX for the videos pivot, but pulled off last second.<p>Any thoughts? Thanks in advance!
======
keiferski
1\. The UX needs some work. It looks late 90s-ish.

2\. The name is a little cheesy. I'd really consider changing it.

3\. It's not immediately obvious how to play songs. Can you put a play button
under each song? Ditto for picking the winner - put a "This is the best song"
button under each song.

I do like the music though. :) And it's a cool idea. Have you considered
approaching local Battle of the Bands competitions and getting them on the
site? Sell it as a all-in-one promotional type of thing.

~~~
nmaio
1\. You're definitely right. We're not front-end guys really.

2\. Haha, really? Is the logo cheesy too? We kind of thought it was clever and
cute all in one. "Poll" on "bare" (raw) music talent. Fair enough though!

3\. Yeah, we've been trying to work on making it less confusing. Will do
though.

Surprisingly, there's some good music on there, right? We've gone to local
music festivals and whatnot - but not with much luck so far. We'll keep trying
though.

------
erichcervantez
The logo looks cute even though I'm not sure what it has to do with music.

I agree the user-interface needs a lot of work. Maybe a nice splash page which
clearly shows what the site is for could help. Splash pages don't need a lot
of design...even a large picture would do. I was just looking at Path's site
(<https://www.path.com>) which did just that.

